# Safe to hang art next to wood stove?



## MMW (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

I just closed on a cabin with a wood stove and have a question regarding fire safety. I'm happy to have found the hearth.com boards and am hoping some of you guys that have actual experience with wood burners will be able to offer me some advice.

The floor and wall surround for the stove is a Jerusalem tile. You'll see in the attached images that there's a large fish tile installed on the wall. I hate that f'ing fish. It won't stop staring at me. QUESTION is: is it safe to cover that fish with an art print framed behind glass? Should the frame be a metal material as opposed to wood? Will I need to back the framed piece with another piece of glass as opposed to the usual foam and paper backing that is usually put in by art framers? Am I being too paranoid?

Since we just got the keys last week and temps have been in the 80's - 90's I haven't had the chance to use my stove yet (we're up in the San Bernardino mountains of SoCal), but am looking forward to learning more about it and firing it up this winter.

Thanks all,

Mary


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice place. Looks like the fish tile is the least of issues, but go ahead and lose it to a yard sale. That old stove is supposed to have 36" clearances in all directions. Tiling a wall does not reduce this requirement.


----------



## MMW (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh boy, thanks begreen. Odd that the inspector didn't call that out during his check of the home. cabin was built in 1971 and there was still fire debris in the stove when we got it so I know it has been used despite the claim that it's improperly installed re clearance reqs. 

Hopefully it's not too big of a deal to get it moved out a bit. Or perhaps replacing the stove with something with less of a clearance requirement would be better.


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2018)

If it gets chilly at night and the intention is to actually heat with a stove then a modern stove would be better. It will burn much cleaner, longer and you would have a front window for a fire view.

Wonder why they didn't take the stove pipe straight up? Maybe the stove was previously located under the chimney support box?


----------



## MMW (Aug 7, 2018)

I would much prefer a stove with a window view. I like to see my fires. was a little bummed out this one didn't have a window, but then everyone kept telling me that these old things get way hotter and are more effective when it comes to actually warming a house. Not sure about the pipe, will check it out when we are up there next week. Thanks again for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2018)

MMW said:


> I would much prefer a stove with a window view. I like to see my fires. was a little bummed out this one didn't have a window, but then everyone kept telling me that these old things get way hotter and are more effective when it comes to actually warming a house. Not sure about the pipe, will check it out when we are up there next week. Thanks again for your help, much appreciated!


That's a bit of folklore. A modern efficient stove will put more heat in the house for the same give amount of wood. The caveat is that the wood must be dry and fully seasoned.


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 8, 2018)

MMW said:


> Oh boy, thanks begreen. Odd that the inspector didn't call that out during his check of the home. cabin was built in 1971 and there was still fire debris in the stove when we got it so I know it has been used despite the claim that it's improperly installed re clearance reqs.
> 
> Hopefully it's not too big of a deal to get it moved out a bit. Or perhaps replacing the stove with something with less of a clearance requirement would be better.


The inspector didn’t catch it because he’s not a professional that specializes in anything specific. They know a little about a lot, but very little about anything...
I’ve seen crazy stuff that the “inspector” and the insurance signed off on.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 8, 2018)

To go back to the question, no don't hang any art of any value there if you plan to use the stove. The radiant heat from the stove will "cook" most media and dry it out. Its also prone to getting sooty over the years.

Maybe some non flammable ceramic art? Either that or stained glass with a surface pattern so the fish doesn't show through?.


----------



## MMW (Aug 9, 2018)

peakbagger said:


> To go back to the question, no don't hang any art of any value there if you plan to use the stove. The radiant heat from the stove will "cook" most media and dry it out. Its also prone to getting sooty over the years.
> 
> Maybe some non flammable ceramic art? Either that or stained glass with a surface pattern so the fish doesn't show through?.



thanks for taking it back to the original question. I'm not worried about damaging the art itself. I would just frame something cheap with the sole purpose of covering the fish with something less offensive. I'm only worried about burning my house down. 

That said, a guy who specializes in wood stoves is coming to check it out in a couple weeks and will probably tell me to replace it. Already based on photos he says I certainly need to switch to a double walled pipe (checked out the cost of that online - really unpleasant),  and should also update to a more modern stove.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2018)

Check to see, but it looks like it might already be double-wall stovepipe. It looks larger than the flue collar on the stove.


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 9, 2018)

begreen said:


> Check to see, but it looks like it might already be double-wall stovepipe.


I agree. Looks like double wall with a few adjustable elbows that are all twisted up.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2018)

Don't know why they tucked the stove off in the corner. I'd be tempted to either relocate a new stove to the left side of the hearth or extend the hearth to be under the chimney support box.

MMW, do you know how is the fish tile attached to the wall? Is it bonded in with the Jerusalem tile or sitting on top of the tile?


----------



## Pertzbro (Aug 10, 2018)

These pictures must be from a real estate listing. Realtor's are known for some trickery in their pictures. Fish eye lenses, angles, etc.

One picture the heart pad looks square and the next the heart pad looks rectangular.

If you have the money, get a new stove. You'll enjoy it so much more.


----------



## MMW (Aug 11, 2018)

we are going back up tonight to move some more stuff in. I'm going to check out the stove pipe and see if I can tell if it's double walled or not. I'll update after inspection and let you guys know what we decide to do about the stove itself. I do really want to switch it to one with a viewing window. Maybe I can find one on craigslist to save some $, but I'm REALLY excited to hear that you guys think the pipe might already be double wall. 

That fish is definitely bonded in with the rest of the tile. I think I'm just going to frame a print in an aluminum frame and put it over the fish for now. I'll take it down in the event that we end using this old stove before we replace it with a modern stove. I think once we upgrade to newer stove and get signed off on safety I shouldn't have to worry about it being a fire hazard anymore.


----------



## MMW (Sep 12, 2018)

update - we found a great deal on a new stove with a viewing window on craigslist. it also came with about 8' of pipe which saved us a fortune. Our stove and chimney guy approved the purchase and is installing it next week. we're also going to move the chimney so the pipe can run straight up instead of keeping the existing placement and the weird bend in the pipe. Really excited for cold weather to roll in now - thanks to all for your great help and advice!


----------



## Pertzbro (Sep 12, 2018)

Specs if you didnt know:

https://blazingembers.com/vermont-castings-intrepid-ii-wood-stove/#Specs

16" max log length. Nice buy.


----------



## begreen (Sep 13, 2018)

The Intrepid II is a catalytic stove. Have your stove guy carefully examine the catalyst and refractory package on the stove to make sure of its integrity. The refractory is delicate, so care must be taken when doing this. He should also carefully remove the plate on the lower fireback and make sure the area behind it is cleaned.

This stove has had a few incarnations. Is there a model number on the back of the stove?


----------

